
America's Weird, Enduring Love Affair With Cars and Houses - ca98am79
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2014/02/americas-weird-enduring-love-affair-with-cars-and-houses/284049/
======
JoeAltmaier
Weird is recommending renting an apartment so you can afford more alcohol and
tobacco. Maybe makes sense during that time in your life when you value
hedonism.

A house is a lot of things, all more valuable than that.

